# New 55g Malawi tank setup



## jpbdh4 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thoughts? Suggestions? Apologies in advance for picture quality!


----------



## jpbdh4 (Feb 28, 2016)

Will be an all male hap/ peacock tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They should be happy in there.


----------



## jpbdh4 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for your tank blessing!


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

Looks great but I would put even more rocks...


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Great work. Looks incredible.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

It'll be perfect. The tank looks simple, black and white, then the males color will really pop.


----------



## jpbdh4 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks. Was more difficult than I thought designing a 'simple', clean tank. My wife's original auqua scape looked like clown threw up in a pre school art class. I made a deal that she could pick the fish if I had carte Blanche over everything else. Was a win for both parties.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

And I thought my wife was the only one. Blue gravel with glow in the dark rocks scattered throughout, some God awful Nemo decorations, and not to mention the stock. Would have been glo-tetras, bala sharks, a gourami, angels, Oscar's, yellow labs, and if she could a clown fish. Completely oblivious to the fact that there are different water types. Bless her heart.


----------



## jpbdh4 (Feb 28, 2016)

Personally I dig anything that glows in the dark. Just not in the tank. Lol


----------

